# Advice on set-up



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm in the process of getting my first set-up, I had an idea of what I wanted but already made an impulse buy. Before I do anything reckless I want to get some input from experienced users.

I've been riding for 1-2 years now but have been using rentals. Now that I have a more stable income, I'm feeling like getting my own equipment.
First off my impulse buy was a Signal OG snowboard for 200$

I know that the first thing you should buy is your boots, but I don't know the locations of local shops near me. I live in Markham, so if anyone has a list of local shop locations in the GTA it'd be greatly appreciated. Also for boots how much should I be spending on them as a first time buy? As another factor, I have a flat feet and have orthodics for them. Do I insert them into the boot or are there specific brands that provide more arch support than others?

For bindings I was looking towards the Flow Step - ins. Should I go for the lower level bindings such as flow flite 1-3 or spend a little more on the m9 and m11 bindings. I was looking for m11's or nxt series 08 or 09 models for cheaper than will ship with low duty or it included online to Ontario.

Any suggestions or advice are more than welcome!
FluX


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

flux said:


> Hi All,
> I'm in the process of getting my first set-up, I had an idea of what I wanted but already made an impulse buy. Before I do anything reckless I want to get some input from experienced users.
> 
> I've been riding for 1-2 years now but have been using rentals. Now that I have a more stable income, I'm feeling like getting my own equipment.
> ...


Your name is flux but you don't want flux bindings? Lol just kidding. Get Flow m9's or NXT's for sure if you want any flow bindings. I don't know much about arch support boots. Spend as much as you are willing to or as little as you want to on boots. Just know that if you want more comfort it's going to cost more, but you have to have your feet in these things ALL DAY so they better be DAMN comfy lol.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

talk to the fellas at sanction boards on steeles, west of yonge. they will steer you in the right direction. hogtown on queen st. has some clearance boots too and the second best selection of gear. unless you have cash to burn, avoid sporting life bike store, skiis and bikes and sign of the skier. invest in comfortable boots, save money on other stuff. try 2009 clearance boots first and work your way up the price ladder until you find something that makes both your wallet and feet smile. next time you need new gear, go early to the toronto ski and snowboard show in october to get the best selection and prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, i'll check out sanction boards. 
I just checked the site, I hope their clearance prices aren't like their current 2010 boot prices.


----------

